# das Ende naht



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Feb. 2013)

Hi,

so dem Winter gehts jetzt scheinbar an den Kragen

Das rote __ Lungenkraut beginnt dieses Jahr mal wieder sehr früh mit seiner Blüte, die Knospen an der __ Kornelkirsche sind dabei sich zu öffnen, die __ Schneeglöckchen schieben ihre Blüten, die __ Zaubernuß ist am verblühen, die Knospen des __ Seidelbast schwellen an und überall auf der Wiese sind auch wieder die __ Gänseblümchen am blühen. Den ersten Bärlauch kann man in ein paar Tagen auch schon ernten
Meine Sauromatum venosum stinkerten letzte Woche die Werkstatt ein (Muttern suchte schon nach dem vermuteten Hundehaufen in ner Ecke, und die Amorphophallus werden dieses Jahr auch so früh wie noch nie blühen:shock


----------



## troll20 (3. Feb. 2013)

*AW: das Ende naht*

Schön für euch, die soweit westlich wohnen.  
Für uns im Berliner- Raum bedeutet es meist 3 - 4 Wochen weiter Winter bis die ersten Frühjahrsboten zum Vorschein kommen 

mfg René


----------



## lutzdoggen (3. Feb. 2013)

*AW: das Ende naht*

und bei uns am Fuße des Erzgebirges müssen wir noch mal 2-3 wochen warten aber wir werden es wie jedes Jahr überstehen.
LG
Uwe


----------



## Eva-Maria (3. Feb. 2013)

*AW: das Ende naht*

Hier im Norden geht es scheinbar auch schon los...
die Frühjahrsblüher stecken schon ganz neugierig
die ersten triebe aus der Erde.
Wetter ist heute leider etwas zu bedeck, um vernünftige Fotos zu machen,
reiche ich garantiert nach


----------



## karsten. (15. Feb. 2013)

*AW: das Ende naht*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> " das Ende naht..."




Ich dachte 
Du meintest die Meteoriten 


schönes WE


----------



## Annett (15. Feb. 2013)

*AW: das Ende naht*

Hallo,

trotz eher kalter Temperaturen konnte ich mich in den letzten zwei Tagen aufraffen den längst überfälligen "Herbstputz"  im Garten zu beginnen.
Die ersten Rabatten sind endlich von den trockenen Staudenresten befreit. Der Teich wurde mit dem Freischneider vom Gröbsten befreit. 
Demnächst geht es dem Vorgarten an den Kragen. Wenn dann noch die Sonne dazu scheint und die Meisen zwitschern, kommt man sich schon fast wie im Frühling vor.


----------



## klaus e (15. Feb. 2013)

*AW: das Ende naht*

auch unter'm Schnee tut sich was: Die __ Winterlinge brechen sich Bahn


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Feb. 2013)

*AW: das Ende naht*



Annett schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> trotz eher kalter Temperaturen konnte ich mich in den letzten zwei Tagen aufraffen den längst überfälligen "Herbstputz"  im Garten zu beginnen.



Hi Annett,

ist doch noch gar kein Herbst

Muß ich die nächsten Tage auch endlich mal machen. Zum Glück ist es ja nach dem Feierabend wieder lichter als noch vor 4 Wochen

MfG Frank


----------



## RKurzhals (17. Feb. 2013)

*AW: das Ende naht*

Hallo Annett,
mir geht es ebenso ... . Noch bin ich nicht durch mit dem "Herbstputz", es stehen noch etliche vertrocknete Stängel da. Der Apfelbaum ist aber in Form... .


----------



## Annett (17. Feb. 2013)

*AW: das Ende naht*

Hallohallo,

ich bin nicht allein mit meinem arg verspäteten Herbstputz?
Da bin ich jetzt aber wirklich deutlich erleichtert! 

In 2012 hatte ich echt andere Sorgen als Garten oder Teich... dementsprechend sieht/sah es eben jetzt auch aus. 
Meine Kletterrosen gehören zum Teil neu aufgebunden. Ich weiß nur nicht, ob ich mir den Kampf antue, oder einfach noch mal deutlich einkürze und es mir so erleichtere. Ist ja nur der Zuwachs aus 2012. Im Winter zuvor hatte es vieles bis zum Erdboden weggefroren.


----------

